# Sarms/Pro hormones



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Are any of them worth it?? 

Skinny fat and bulking atm but life's getting in the way and I've been eating for bulk but not training as much 
So thinking of smashing cardio dropping cals and aiming to get skinny skinny 
Thinking about going on an aggressive cut for a few week/months 
Probably up to 20kg to shift 

Any sarms/Pro hormones worth using?? 

Equally for bulking after are any worth using?? 

Previously used gear but all natty now


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes if you temper your expectations and use them appropriately.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Majority of them are not Pro-hormones, they contain fully active steroids


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Cronus said:


> Majority of them are not Pro-hormones, they contain fully active steroids


That's the old gen of pros (superdrol, epi etc). The current gen are actually prohormones but are piss weak in comparison. Sarms like rad140 and lgd are more promising but still only a small boost compared to aas


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

I've experimented with sarms and found them to be worthless myself as has everyone I've known to take them. The yanks on reddit seem to love them though.

I wouldn't personally do an oral cycle but if I had to choose between anavar or any other sarm solo then I go anavar every time.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Godwin said:


> I've experimented with sarms and found them to be worthless myself as has everyone I've known to take them. The yanks on reddit seem to love them though.
> 
> I wouldn't personally do an oral cycle but if I had to choose between anavar or any other sarm solo then I go anavar every time.


I dunno man. I get good strength gains from RAD140 and increased recovery from LGD. Ostarine is pointless IMO and I've not tried S4/S23 but I think there's a place for them


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Uptonogood said:


> I dunno man. I get good strength gains from RAD140 and increased recovery from LGD. Ostarine is pointless IMO and I've not tried S4/S23 but I think there's a place for them


As much as I slag it off its still very much dependant on the person, some people do respond really well to them.

Are you just running them solo if you don't mind me asking? And if yes would you say they're better than running an oral cycle?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Godwin said:


> As much as I slag it off its still very much dependant on the person, some people do respond really well to them.
> 
> Are you just running them solo if you don't mind me asking? And if yes would you say they're better than running an oral cycle?


Before I used AAS I ran sarms solo and had reasonable results - nothing like AAS use, but certainly a significant improvement upon natty progression. Your natty test level does get supressed and manifests as fatigue around week 8 however PCT/recovery is fairly simple.

Since AAS use I have used along side test, particularly RAD for strength gains towards the end of a cycle. Never ran AAS orals solo though so couldn't compare


----------

